# openvpnas.exe error



## Mrsleena (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi, 

I am using a windowsxp home edition and i keep getting an error message of " openvpnas.exe". i have attached a picture of the error message. when i click cancel to debug, the error continues to come again. and when i click ok to terminate the error, the message fails to go. 
can somebody please help me with this issue as i am unable to use my system. 

Thanks and Regards
Leena


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome to TSG!

That file seems to be associated with the program Hotspot Shield. Do you have that installed?


----------



## Mrsleena (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes i have hotspot installed. is the error because of this program. should i uninstall it?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Yes, uninstall it. That should clear the error. If it persists, let me know.


----------

